# What Child is This - fingerstyle tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A seasonal classic - this is an arrangement that is simple and sticks to the melody. Great for beginning fingerstyle players or any guitarist needing to add some seasonal tunes to the set list......thanks for watching!

guitar - Collings 01ASB

YouTube - What Child Is This (tutorial) - by Tonedr


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Thank you Dale,..I'm gonna work on this one.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Dale. This is one of my favourites.
Brian


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks gentlemen for taking your time to watch.....i hope your season is good!

peace,
dale


----------

